# Has anyone used TunesToTube.com?



## Figleaf

So I've uploaded a few things to YouTube, but it irks me that I can't do it directly from my tablet, unless it's one of the videos I've made on the tablet in the first place. If it's just a sound file, I have to get my very reluctant teenage son to combine the mp3 with an image and use Sony Vegas (which I'm not clever enough to operate) to make a YouTube-compliant video. Recently I've found this site called TunesToTube.com, which lets you upload an mp3 and an image and then transforms it into a YouTube video, no truculent teenagers required . My son says I shouldn't trust the site as it might be some kind of virus and we can't find any useful reviews in the usual places. Has anyone used TunesToTube.com, and has your computer lived to tell the tale?

http://www.tunestotube.com


----------



## Figleaf

^^ Anyone? 

I just watched a Sony Vegas tutorial and I'm way too old and stupid to be able to use that. I would love to find something safe and idiot-proof to upload audio files to Youtube.


----------



## Jos

Sorry Figleaf, too old and stupid here too.
My wife and me wanted to watch a documentary from YT on the normal TV, we can get the internet through our sons Xbox on the screen. After some half hour of cursing and swearing we had to get the 12 year-old out of bed to fix things for us. 
The boy couldn't have laughed harder........

Not much help, I know, sorry. But good luck with your venture into those modern times 

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Figleaf

Jos said:


> Sorry Figleaf, too old and stupid here too.
> My wife and me wanted to watch a documentary from YT on the normal TV, we can get the internet through our sons Xbox on the screen. After some half hour of cursing and swearing we had to get the 12 year-old out of bed to fix things for us.
> The boy couldn't have laughed harder........
> 
> Not much help, I know, sorry. But good luck with your venture into those modern times
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


Thanks Jos! You are doing better than I am if you manage to get your 12 year old in bed before you- my boy is a night owl. He tried to demonstrate Sony Vegas to me earlier after I'd failed miserably with the tutorial on YouTube, but unfortunately it didn't penetrate my thick skull. Cheers for the sympathy anyway!


----------



## Art Rock

For what it's worth: it has been reviewed as safe:
http://www.scamadviser.com/check-website/tunestotube.com


----------



## ryan666

Figleaf said:


> ^^ Anyone?
> 
> I just watched a Sony Vegas tutorial and I'm way too old and stupid to be able to use that. I would love to find something safe and idiot-proof to upload audio files to Youtube.


I used TunesToYoutube and the free is very slow but I thought why not pay so I payed the $10 for 1 month and used the batch and the upload speed is super fast, I have about 1000 mp3s that need to turn into video so I can post them on Facebook Page, and this is the best thing ever. 50 uploads in at the most 5 minutes

Cheers


----------

